
Piqabrick: Visual Recognition of Lego Bricks - dsr_
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/piqabrick/piqabrick
======
dsr_
Everything about this is awesome... except that the recognition is done over
the net on their side, and they're selling you a lifetime service for a one-
time payment, and we all know how this inevitably finishes.

I would be a lot less hesitant if they promised to make the software available
for self-hosting if the business faces any sort of difficulty.

